# Armys being redone



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Do any of you know what army is going to be done after the skaven (hope it is Bretonia they need some changes). If so how do you find out?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its chaos beastmen next


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

For information pertaining to new/upcoming releases (rumoured or otherwise), check out the *News and Rumours* section towards the top of the main forum page. And yes, it's Beastmen next.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Beasts of Chaos, theres rumours on this site ( which *I* contributed to  )


----------

